# Aftermaket amp location



## Theo15 (Nov 8, 2010)

hello everyone, im pretty new here I have an 06 gto. I have a question for you guys, for my sound system I have 3 amps now where are you guys installing your amps? Im putting one 12in sub in the trunk and id like to put the amps in there too but theres barely any room. Thanks for any help


----------



## mtlmark (Oct 17, 2010)

I am guessing your amps are pretty good size then. I just installed one 12" sub and I mounted the amp to the back of the box, but the amp is not very big, and it still took up half the trunk. I did notice that there is a steel frame around the gas tank in the trunk (behing the carpet), you might be able to fab an amp rack and mount them to that.....
On the plus side I didn't have any problems running the wires to the turnk.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

There are places to mount things around the gas tank if you really want to find them.

The quarter panels aren't a bad spot either (just dead space) you'd need to fab a mounting solution to hide behind the quarters though.


----------

